# Salomon caliber bindings



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Anyone tried these bindings? I only freeride and am thinking about getting these bindings because they were supposedly made for the malamute boots that I have. I am yet to find a local store that carries them and can't find any reviews about them. This sort of worries me but people usually talk pretty highly about salomon bindings so I am not sure.


----------



## Actionsportsnow (Jan 30, 2009)

Not sure if that is going to help you as I have not tried the caliber but I have seen them in a shop. The quality/finition is excellent and the baseplate is made out of carbon composite and has a super cushioning bed, so I would guess they are very responsive, light and comfortable. Because you have the Malamute, you can safely order those online. Otherwise you can take your boots in a shop and try other binding brands as well.


----------

